# France Passion (again)



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

Hi Folks, Can any one tell me how good France Passion is? We have joined the scheme this year for our 4 week holiday at the end of June and we're getting all excited. We have read the earlier post by "Ollie" but part of it was deleted, so we couldn't pick up much info there. We are intending to use aires, municipals and France Passion en-route to Cap d'agde, and the same on the return journey. We have the ferry booked from Hull to Zeebrugge and are travelling to the med down the eastern side of France, we have not travelled down this side before. So any info would be greatly welcomed and paid for in hard earned cash, the latter part is not true.
Thanks, and Happy Camping
Pete and Jay


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

I have used France Passion for several years.They are useful waypoints in certain areas of France.
Some are scruffy,some are strange but many have a fine view and are clean and tidy.
During the summer months they can get quite crowded im told but i have little problem during April/May September/October.
Of course the whole system is based upon you buying something from the property.I usually buy 3/4 bottles of wine or a bottle of cognac.Enough to make it worth their while?I dont know but it equates to a Municipal stopover.In the main good quality but not cheap produce.

I always in these posts ask folk to join France Passion to keep the administrative momentum going in the hope that more farmers will think it worthwhile joining the scheme.

I speak French so communication is not to much of a problem for me but feel you will quickly pick it all up.In my experience cognac producers usually get you in a headlock to ensure you visit the still room and buy a bottle or two.(Free samples though)

Hope you enjoy it.

Nick

ps never had a problem with my dog on any FP stopover.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

France Passion works...it does exactly what it says on the website.

There are a network of French vineyard owners, farmers, landowners etc who make a small part of their property available for use by passing MHers ( note, not caravanners) without payment. Some sites will have water or rubbish disposal available but it is not usual for there to be more than that. The location of sites varies enormously but they are usually very rural.

Very often the landowner has goods for sale - wine, meat products, vegetables, etc etc but you are under no obligation to buy these and we've never met with any pressure, though it is hoped you will do so and we normally do. Some have a place to eat an evening meal.

Sometimes you meet the landowner, sometimes the site ( marked with the France Passion flower symbol) is some way from the house and you site yourself. Remember that French families eat at noon and take longer over it than we do so try not to disturb them ! We always leave a note of thanks and I intend to take some postcards of our home town rather than the scrappy pieces of paper we tend to leave. If your French is not good then here is some homework for you beforehand !

It is a lovely way to get a glimpse of rural French life as well as a very cheap way to cross France. You certainly get value for money if you use the scheme. 

Hope it works for you

G


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

hello


Has anyone had their 2006 invitation & book back yet. I renewed ages ago but not received mine yet.


Thanks


----------



## Livar (Feb 25, 2006)

*Cognac*

In a small town near Cognac there is a treat for you all. You will not find this plase in France-Passion, but it is as good or better as anny other. But the clue is; Jean Balluet makes one of the best cognacs you will ever taste in your lifetime. Hes speaks english, he is full of stories good will. And he truly enjoys visits. He will take you for a tour of the premises and show you all there is to know about the wonderfull stuss he is making.
And it is cheaper than you will find anywere else on the region.
The town is Neuviq le Chateau.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

MOTORHOMER said:


> hello
> Has anyone had their 2006 invitation & book back yet. I renewed ages ago but not received mine yet.
> Thanks


No, we've not had ours back yet. Hoping it comes before we go away as we will be away over Easter -the renewal date.

G


----------



## Livar (Feb 25, 2006)

*arriwal of book*

Due in the beginning of April I have understand.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> MOTORHOMER said:
> 
> 
> > hello
> ...


Hopefully the same here. I did add a note re our impending trip early April.

Motorhomer


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

*France Passion*

I wouldn't worry if you don't have this year's sticker/membership card etc. I have never ever been asked to produce mine. The landowners are only too happy to have you (a potential customer) staying with them.

If you want another good stopover in the Cognac area (although the aire in town is excellent) try the Ecomusee of Cognac near Burie. Patrick Tisserand own it, the museum itself is excellent, he gives VERY generous samplings and the parking place is lovely. His cognac and pineau aren't bad either.

Chateau Alouette near Blaye is good too


----------

